# How should I resize my doors?



## Brimstone077 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello,
I recently remodeled my master bedroom and deleted a couple of doors and added a pair of closets with 4' openings. The plan was to put in bi-fold doors but the cost is insane at $70 each 2' door. Thats $280 for both closets.

I have four solid wood two panel doors that measure between 28"-32" each. How should I go about cutting them down is my question? Should I rip a section out the middle and splice them together? If so, I don't have a biscuit jointer, can I create a mortis and put a wooden tenon in? Should the cut be off center? Should I pull them apart completely? Another thing to take into account is the decorative edge inside each panel. I'll try to attach photos. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Brimstone077 (Mar 28, 2014)

These are the photos of the doors and openings.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Bi fold doors are pricey and a little clunky too. I didnt feel like paying for bifold door do I put up a curtain on a shower curtain rod. I think it looks good adds some color to wall. I had the stuff laying around so it didnt cost anything. 

As far as using the doors together. You could cut them down about 2 inches on each side and hang them as a sliding door. you can get kits separately. That would be easiest but sliders are not very functional. 
You can cut down the doors down to 24" and put them back together with glue and dowels. I would make a double door before I would try a bifold.


----------



## Brimstone077 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks! Im planning to make them solid doors, two on each closet, hinged on one side each. As for sliding doors? I've got a toddler and I've seen them pop off and land on kids before. 

The dowel idea is what I'm interested in but was wondering how or where to cut the doors. Do you think 1/2" dowels will hold?


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

3 per rail should be fine but dont cut off the hinged side. Measure the rail then cut the door 24 3/4" minus the rail. You will have to router the cut edge of the panel to fit back in rail. But if you dont have one maybe you can use a sander. Find out how far the panel fits into railing and recut door if less than 3/4.. Then cut back just rails so the panel sticks out farther than rails.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I might be inclined to cut a section from the rails to make the desired width, remove the panels and fasten the rails back together with Kreg screws. Also I like the look of louvered doors for that application but I'd need to work on that technique just a bit to incorporate them. 

http://www.jeld-wen.com/catalog/interior-doors/louver


----------

